# Uber Memes



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

*post your uber related memes here!*


----------



## Riders Champion (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Hounddub (Mar 8, 2016)

OMFG.....me last Saturday night. 8 min to get to Cremorne address.....just going up the street to the Oaks. Assholes!


----------



## TONY-T (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Last Friday night I set my filter to the city. I usually get fares from my area to city on Fri/Sat night east $30-$100 depending on the surge.
So, job comes and its 3 min from home 5* rated rider. 3 Uni kids get in I am like where we off to tonight, they say city I'm like great.. start trip and my heart sinks.. they are going to the train station 5 min away so they can catch the train into the city.. on a friday night. I couldn't talk to them.. dropped them off rated them 1* and off I went... all for $5...


----------



## ggdriver (Nov 2, 2016)

I can't believe the amount of 3 min / $6 fares I get. Its frustrating n demoralising. There should be a $10 min fare. It wouldn't be a huge issue if this happened every now n then but its bloody relentless!


----------



## WollyDriver (Apr 8, 2016)

Yep, a long ping time + short trip is annoying, but then you do still get minimum fare for overall few kms.... 4.8km for $8 as opposed to 4km + 2km trip for ~$8
Then you get the 20m ping and a 200m trip and still collect $8 
Just relax, it all averages out in the end ...


----------



## The Fan (Dec 17, 2016)

It's good. 800 m gives u 6.40 dollar


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

The Fan said:


> It's good. 800 m gives u 6.40 dollar


You mean 5.3km (4.5 + .8) gives you $6.40. You have to take travel to pick up into account.


----------



## G13B (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Steiny (Feb 17, 2016)

Last Sunday I had just dropped off at the airport and the queue was too long so I was heading off. Got a ping 2 minutes away and I thought Sweet As!

They were parking their car on a side street and Ubering in to avoid airport parking charges...

Drove away again and the same thing happened!


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## ggdriver (Nov 2, 2016)

CoolAnt said:


> View attachment 97857


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Dank me baby!


----------



## The Fan (Dec 17, 2016)

CoolAnt said:


> You mean 5.3km (4.5 + .8) gives you $6.40. You have to take travel to pick up into account.


Lot of times it had happened to me, i don't mind as long as i get the next job quickly


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

ggdriver said:


> I can't believe the amount of 3 min / $6 fares I get. Its frustrating n demoralising. There should be a $10 min fare. It wouldn't be a huge issue if this happened every now n then but its bloody relentless!


Amen. What's worse than $6 fare.... min fare! **** me! So Many. People are literally riding to place they could walk to. Shit, in the time they waited for me to arrive, they could have done so themselves.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Riders Champion (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Riders Champion (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Riders Champion said:


> View attachment 98119


Haha you beat me to it! Hardly anyone waves or shows courtesy anymore. Taxis and Uber drivers are among the worst offenders.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

joffie said:


> Last Friday night I set my filter to the city. I usually get fares from my area to city on Fri/Sat night east $30-$100 depending on the surge.
> So, job comes and its 3 min from home 5* rated rider. 3 Uni kids get in I am like where we off to tonight, they say city I'm like great.. start trip and my heart sinks.. they are going to the train station 5 min away so they can catch the train into the city.. on a friday night. I couldn't talk to them.. dropped them off rated them 1* and off I went... all for $5...


I had a similar experience. Nice surge pick up a guy in NE Mpls and has luggage. He's going to the airport nice $25-$30 ride. Yep going to the airport but taking the light rail to save money. Minimum trip. I did chuckle as he is struggling through the snow and over the tracks to get to the train.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> View attachment 98708


Love it


----------



## ggdriver (Nov 2, 2016)

CoolAnt said:


> View attachment 97869


Brilliant!


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2017)

Man, you guys post some cool uber memes. Just for that, here is a free uber ride for you guys


----------



## Mr Fetch It (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Oh-Lord (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Paul7777 (Dec 18, 2016)

Good ones , keep them coming.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

When passengers ask you if you have a boyfriend and does he work? My response;








This is my boyfriend


----------



## UberKilledMyMarriage (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

when a rider asks how i like driving for uber


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

when a rider finally comes out at 5:01 and tries to get in my car


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

When the wrong pax tries to get in your car... and she's a 5' b!th


----------



## ggdriver (Nov 2, 2016)

CoolAnt said:


> View attachment 99034


lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CoolAnt said:


> View attachment 99036


I don't even agree with this one but I still like it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Manotas said:


> View attachment 99067
> 
> 
> When the wrong pax tries to get in your car... and she's a 5' b!th


When you're too much of a weenie to stop an entitled brat from wrecking your car.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Y'all be way funny, but, true.


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

THIS RIGHT HERE!!!! 



CoolAnt said:


> View attachment 99034


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

joffie said:


> Last Friday night I set my filter to the city. I usually get fares from my area to city on Fri/Sat night east $30-$100 depending on the surge.
> So, job comes and its 3 min from home 5* rated rider. 3 Uni kids get in I am like where we off to tonight, they say city I'm like great.. start trip and my heart sinks.. they are going to the train station 5 min away so they can catch the train into the city.. on a friday night. I couldn't talk to them.. dropped them off rated them 1* and off I went... all for $5...


Ok so you rated a rider a 1 simply because he ordered a uber you accepted and he rode 5 min. Your a big ass hole arnt ya.


----------



## IHmechanic (Jan 2, 2016)

UberKilledMyMarriage said:


> View attachment 99002


I am soooo glad we don't have Pool in Raleigh!!


----------



## JPeckSTL (Dec 3, 2016)

We are not allowed to pickup at the Airport here in St. Louis. We try to tell the Paxes to hop a shuttle or take the train then request an Uber X. The other option is UberBlack. We could get a $500 ticket if we are caught.


----------



## Über of Gotham (May 5, 2016)

*Uber Pool


----------



## Invincible (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

IHmechanic said:


> I am soooo glad we don't have Pool in Raleigh!!


All of the southeastern PA drivers know the struggle of uberpool when SEPTA went on strike last year and POOL was an option for a few weeks in the burbs!


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Toddorado (Feb 5, 2017)

Riders Champion said:


> View attachment 98119


Whatever happened to the courtesy wave? Or common courtesy in general?


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Spike00 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

*ring, ring*

Passenger: I'm on the corner.

Driver: Which corner?

Passenger: The corner.

Driver: I don't know what corner you're on.

Passenger: I put it in the app.

Driver: It doesn't show you on the corner. What are your cross streets?

Passenger: Cross streets?

Driver: Cancels call.


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

)


----------



## MissLucy (Feb 21, 2017)

Spike00 said:


> View attachment 99971


Go sit on Kellyanne's lap.


----------



## Ben Doerr (Jan 18, 2016)

When you pick up an xl on a small surge, they pile in and start complaining about the smell only to find one of them stepped in it.


----------



## Foxy Flameheart (May 7, 2016)

Manotas said:


> View attachment 99067
> 
> 
> When the wrong pax tries to get in your car... and she's a 5' b!th


I woulda punched that chick in the throat before Iwould have let her do that to my car.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Über of Gotham said:


> *Uber Pool


Lmao! Oh boy its extra apecail tonight


----------



## Talha123 (Feb 22, 2017)

Dankl bro


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

CoolAnt said:


> View attachment 97965


I love watching cars disappear on my pax app justwait for the moment to log on

When it's the friends uber ride but he's the one making all the demands


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

SMOTY said:


> I love watching cars disappear on my pax app justwait for the moment to log on


LOL, that's my favorite Uber tactic. Go offline at 1:45am and watch the heat map go insane. Go back online for 7x at 1:57am


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## UberKilledMyMarriage (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Riders Champion (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

===========================================================










===========================================================










===========================================================










===============================================================


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Manotas said:


> View attachment 99067
> 
> 
> When the wrong pax tries to get in your car... and she's a 5' b!th


This chick is the reason why I lock my glovebox.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Trying to get to the airport when 2 flights coming in and 3 cars in the que


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Much better caption,

Uber Tractor Pool


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Airport pickups that net less than $10


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I stole most of these and made an instagram profile. Uberdrivermemes 

Maybe it will catch on and increase awareness on tipping


----------

